# "check" on subscribed thread



## Silvia B

Hi!!

I recently noticed that when I subscribe to a thread it may happen that the "check" (  "v"  ) symbol does not appear! 

So when I check in the front page of a forum, I have to remember which threads I am subscribed to, because they are not all marked..(just a few, depending on what I don't know)

Am I the only one with this problem?

Does Mike know about it?


----------



## Jana337

How often does it happen? Could you post some links so that we can check with other people who should be subscribed as well?

The servers have been mischievous lately but the thing you describe should be random and infrequent anyway!


----------



## TimLA

I have seen this, but only when a thread is split.

For example, I'll post a response and have the little box next to it.
Later, I'll look for the box, but it is not where I expected it to be.
The thread has been split by a mod, and I need to find the original,
and repost/delete to have the box show-up.

I've seen this for a long time, and I don't think it's related to any recent glitches.


----------



## Jana337

TimLA said:


> I have seen this, but only when a thread is split.
> 
> For example, I'll post a response and have the little box next to it.
> Later, I'll look for the box, but it is not where I expected it to be.
> The thread has been split by a mod, and I need to find the original,
> and repost/delete to have the box show-up.
> 
> I've seen this for a long time, and I don't think it's related to any recent glitches.


No, Tim. I am quite sure that you remain subscribed to a thread from which your post was moved to another thread. You are, however, not subscribed to the new thread.

By the way, you needn't post in order to be subscribed. Click, 2b.


----------



## TimLA

Jana337 said:


> No, Tim. I am quite sure that you remain subscribed to a thread from which your post was moved to another thread. You are, however, not subscribed to the new thread.
> 
> By the way, you needn't post in order to be subscribed. Click, 2b.


 

Wait a minute - it just happened to me HERE without a split thread!


----------



## Silvia B

Jana337 said:


> How often does it happen? Could you post some links so that we can check with other people who should be subscribed as well?
> 
> The servers have been mischievous lately but the thing you describe should be random and infrequent anyway!



I am sorry but I am not good at creating links..anyway, fx, I wrote in the thread "how much has english affected etc" in the cultural forum but when I check I can't see that I am subscribed. I'll mail you the page


----------



## Silvia B

Maybe I managed to upload a file


----------



## Jana337

OK, one thread can be a random glitch. Do you have more recent examples?
Links: Simply copy the URL from the address bar and paste it into your post.


----------



## ireney

Silvia I see that you are subscribed to that thread


----------



## Jana337

No, Irene, she isn't. Yes, there's the arrow on the red envelope left of the thread title but subscription means that you have a small tick (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) right of the title. The arrow means that you have contributed but it won't help you see the thread in your User Control Panel and neither will it send you e-mail notifications.

Silvia, read 2b in the post I linked to in post 4 and subscribe manually if the software fails to do it.


----------



## Silvia B

http://forum.wordreference.com/forumdisplay.php?f=4&order=desc&page=2

This is another example. In the thread "since I got there .."
And I am not subscribed in this one as well!


----------



## Jana337

That's weird because the server didn't have any problems this afternoon, as far as I can tell.


----------



## ireney

Ahem! Sorry, it's one of my extremely stupid days then. I think I'll take advantage of it and ask a stupid question: They don't appear in your UserControlPanel either?


----------



## Silvia B

ireney said:


> Ahem! Sorry, it's one of my extremely stupid days then. I think I'll take advantage of it and ask a stupid question: They don't appear in your UserControlPanel either?



no, neither


----------



## Silvia B

sigh!!!!!!! I am the only one!!!!!!!!!??
I think the problem is ME then...


----------

